# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Tino Domenech

## Pulgas

Nada, nada, que la gente sigue cumpliendo años, así que...

Borrar Tino.jpg

*¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!*

(Que no se te olvide mandarme un cachito de tarta)

----------


## mnlmato

felicidades

----------


## mayico

Felicidades compiiiiiii

----------


## b12jose

Felicidades... cuidado al soplar las velas, a no que tu las apagas sin soplar!!!!

----------


## eidanyoson

!¡¡Muchas felicidades, capricornio!!!. Que sigas siendo tan grandísima persona como eres Tino. Un abrazo.

----------


## Magnano

¡Feliz cumpleaños!
La verdad es que hasta que no he visto la foto no he caído que eras tú... ¡Que grande!

----------


## MagDani

Muchas Felicidades Tino. Un Abrazo

Enviado desde mi ViewPad7 usando Tapatalk

----------


## Ming

> La verdad es que hasta que no he visto la foto no he caído que eras tú... ¡Que grande!


Idem xD

¡¡¡Muchas felicidades!!!

----------


## Mag Marches

Felicidades compañero!

----------


## Iban

Felices todos los días después del cumpleaños.

----------


## Ritxi

Muchas Felicidades!!!! 

images.jpg

----------

